# Kud's Beginner's Method



## Kud (Jun 27, 2017)

Hello, I'm Kud. I use the Beginner's Method on my Rubik's brand. I would like to share how I use my Beginner's Method differently from other cubers. 

My beginner's method consists of OLL cases in CFOP. So I guess it's a mixture. But I mostly use Beginner's Method for my solve.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Rubiks Cube Notation:
R: Turn the right face of the cube clockwise.
R': Turn the right face of the cube counter-clockwise.
U: Turn the up face of the cube clockwise.
U': Turn the up face of the cube counter-clockwise.
L: Turn the left face of the cube clockwise.
L': Turn the left face of the cube counter-clockwise.
M: Turn the middle of the cube clockwise.
M': Turn the middle of the cube counter-clockwise.
D: Turn the bottom face of the cube clockwise.
D': Turn the bottom face of the cube counter-clockwise.
B: Turn the back face of the cube clockwise.
B': Turn the back face of the cube counter-clockwise.

If a 2 is next to the notation, turn that face twice.*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
* Cross: *​When you start inspection, look at all the white edges and see how you can implement all of them.

*Always start the cross on the bottom for better times.*​
Case 1: You have 3 white edges in, and 1 flipped edge to the side. When the 3 edges are put into place correctly, but an edge if flipped next to their corresponding color use this algorithm
(D' R' D)

Case 2: You have 3 white edges in and 1 flipped edge. This one is like Case 1, with an extra move. When 3 edges are put into place correctly, but an edge flipped in the cross section, use this algorithm
(F' D' R' D)

Case 3: You have 3 white edges in and 1 flipped edge. When 3 edges are put into correctly, but an edge flipped on the opposite side of the cross, use this algorithm
(U' R' F R)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Corners:*
When you're done with the cross, and moving onto the corners and how to implement different cases.

Case 1: Corner twisted in its slot, white facing right. If this case turns up, use this algorithm
(R U R' U') R U R'

Case 2: Corner twisted in its slot, white facing you. If this case turns up, use this algorithm
(R U' R' U R U' R')

Case 3: Corner on top face, white facing you. If this case turns up, use this algorithm
(U R U' R')

Case 4: Corner on top face, white facing right. If this case turns up, use this algorithm
(R U R')

Case 5: Corner on top face, white facing up. If this case turns up, use this algorithm
(R U2 R' U' R U R')
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Thank you for reading. 
Second Layer, OLL and PLL will be out when I get to it.*​


----------



## Sajwo (Jun 27, 2017)

How is that different from standard LBL?


----------



## Aeoluz (Jul 5, 2017)

Sajwo said:


> How is that different from standard LBL?


Apart from the fact that the cross is done on bottom and he uses separate algorithms for corners and edges, I don't see any difference. This might be harder since you need to learn some extra cases for the corner inserting.


----------



## Sajwo (Jul 5, 2017)

Aeoluz said:


> Apart from the fact that the cross is done on bottom and he uses separate algorithms for corners and edges, I don't see any difference. This might be harder since you need to learn some extra cases for the corner inserting.



That was obviously rhetorical question. There are no differences between "his" method and LBL


----------



## Kud (Jul 6, 2017)

Sajwo said:


> That was obviously rhetorical question. There are no differences between "his" method and LBL


Sorry, I'm not a real speed solver and I don't have much information on the type of methods other cubers use. So I have no clue what LBL is. 

Also yes, I am a him.


----------



## Tabe (Jul 6, 2017)

Kud said:


> Sorry, I'm not a real speed solver and I don't have much information on the type of methods other cubers use. So I have no clue what LBL is.
> 
> Also yes, I am a him.


"LBL" means layer-by-layer. It's a catch-all term for any method that involves solving the top/bottom layer, then middle, then the last layer.


----------

